# Weekdays off?



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*Winter Park Local*

I have a real job with the forest service now, but I flex my days so I can avoid the ski area on the weekends at all costs. I have a winterpark/copper pass, and I like to ski Berthoud pass. I haven't skiied Cameron in a while and would love to get back there.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 13, 2003)

*Weekday skiing!*

Paul, I as well have lots and lots of weekdays off. I tele as well, and am living in Denver while I finish a little bit of school. I also have a copper / WP pass. Feel free to email me at [email protected] and we can talk. Cheers, Evan


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

*BUM*

I don't have a job at all, & am doing my best to keep it that way!
So.. I've got weekdays off & would love to have anybody to ride with.
I also splitboard quite a bit & would love to check out cameron pass, I've never been there. 
P.S. I've got both passes, so I'm pretty flexi in that respect as well!

[email protected]


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

*Huts*

Also, I'd really like to hit a few midweek hut trips if any of you guys are interested!


----------

